# Donald Clayton Porter



## Taxiday (Sep 5, 2009)

I picked three of his books off the shelf because they were about American Indians during the early colonial years. It's good reading and seemed to be factual - EXCEPT (Get to that in a bit)

Then, I did a Google search. Porter is one of about 10 or 15 pen names this guy used for the over 382 books he wrote and got into print!!!!!

And I can't even sell 1!

He put me aback when he dealt with a marriage ceremony between two white colonists. He said the bride wore white. And the bride was NOT a virgin. Okay, "So what?" you ask. Well, the whole idea of white wedding gowns didn't come into use until Queen Victoria married Prince Albert. Before then, it was common to simply wear one's favorite gown, fanciness depending upon one's status and means.

So now, as I read, I unconsciously check to see the factualness of his story.

Anyway, he died in 1988 and his books are still in print and selling.
God, don't I wish!!!!!


----------



## Teve Torbes (Jan 10, 2010)

Which one's are still in print.  The White Indian series is a thing of the past.  I believe that finding copies of the last few volumes of the series is somewhat difficult, probably because few were printed because the series had become so unpopular.  Whatever the case, these books are typical pulp fiction and I think it would be safe to say that they are really not all that factual.  Also, even though "he" had various pseudonyms, wasn't "he" really a team of ghost writers?


----------



## Taxiday (Jan 11, 2010)

I hang out at a used book store here in Vegas and that's where I found them.
Yes, pulp fiction but well-written and interesting.
I'm certain there's little historical accuracy although, from what I know of the period [and I've read a lot about it] they seem to hold to a realistic line and don't contain any major errors.
They can probably be found online - every time I've needed a book out of print, I've found it online.


----------



## Teve Torbes (Jan 25, 2010)

Look at the *lowest* prices (excluding shipping) on abebooks:

#28 - Medicine Shield - $36.93
#27 - Creek Thunder - $26.80
#26 - Red Stick - $17.99
#25 - War Clouds - $9.80


----------

